# Cold Air Intake



## Mr. 2.7T (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey,
I have a '03 Audi A6 2.7t, I am lookin for a cold air intake for my ride but do not know which one is the best one to buy. Could any1 help and tell me what brand to look into and where I could get it? And is cold air intake better then a ram air intake?


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (Mr. 2.7T)*

I see that you are pretty new to this forum, so let me be the first one to welcome you here. The topic of CAI's have been discussed many times here and you will find a lot of info on it and many other topics that you'll have about your A6. Don't be afraid to use the Search function here on Fourtitude to seek out what you are looking for. Sometimes people will get annoyed when new members ask a question that was maybe just recently asked and answered possibly just a few lines down. Just a heads up to you. 
And to answer your question: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3431553


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I have the ABD big bore intake.... i love it easy to install and it looks nice... does it realy help with performance im not sure... but idk either way i love the way it looked


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Cold Air Intake (1euroA6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1euroA6* »_I have the ABD big bore intake...

Did you heat shield the intake like the Audi engineers or are you sucking in hot turbo superheated air like this bad example...
http://www.concept1.ca/ENG%20I...L.htm
Try VAG logging your IATs and MAF g/s flows... compare them to stock to know which way your performance went http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

